# kEEPING MY BABIES WARM IN THE COLD



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

:doggy:I am looking for ways to keep my dogs warm in the cold. I recently moved into a rental home until my home is finished and I have had to put my babies outside for the winter. I have three adult dogs outside in Medium Doghouses. I would like to use heat lamps in their houses but really unsure had to set up and what voltage to use. If anyone has any suggestions or any help I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks
Melanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

IMO, the best thing to put in dog houses for warmth in winter is straw. They can dig all down in it and get nice and toasty. We have never had any problem with our dogs not staying warm enough as long as we had plenty of straw in the dog houses. 

Stephanie


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

Doesn't straw attract fleas?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Fleas are all dead in the winter time. and No straw doesn't attract fleas.
Straw is a much better answer than heat lamps or blankets. Dogs can and usually will chew on the coards, or the bulbs can break and glass will be everywhere, they can burn themselves on head blankets that get too warm.

Go with Straw.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i would say hay(straw - which eva you call it), or pineneedles after you rake them..and like bed said during the winter flees wont be a prb. , i think adult flees die during the winter and only the eggs survive till warmer weather, (i think some one plz correct me if i'm wrong) but i wouldn't go with the lamps, b/c if ur babies are like the rest of ours, they can get themselfs into pickles now and again, and having all those cords and stuff around them, well, that's just a day in the park! *laughs*


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions.....


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Not picking on the above post but you want to go to Ace Hardware or local Co-Op or feed store and get STRAW. Unlike hay straw is predominatley hollow and retains the dogs body heat better, acting as better insulation than hay will. Usually straw is also cheaper, ect maybe this year due to rain and hay production, but thats an ag class we dont need. Hay also tends to hold mositure over straw. Use straw and pack it! Dogs should be ok. Where do you live and what is the average low for your area in the dead of winter? Heat lamps can be dangerous if not closely monitored and well installed, I would simply use hay. If you live in a very very cold area I have some good plans for dog houses I could share with you. A common misconception among dog owners is dog house size. Ideally, especially for winter you need a dog house that is just large enough for your dog to enter and turn around in. This will maximize heat production and retainment. Another key issue is the location and size of the entrance. Typically I like to put the entrance in the lower left hand corner of the house and you want it JUST BIG enough for the dog to get through. Again this allows the dogs to move away from drafts and retains heat in the house better. Dog houses with holes in the center are not ideal although most common.


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

I live in Charlotte, NC and the average low during the winter is 30.....I would love to see info on your dog houses. The ones I am using aren't the best but they do the job......Please email me some info. For now you think Straw uh? Email address is [email protected].

Thanks again for the help. Would love to be friends.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Where you live you should be fine with a straw packed house. I will find what I have on the dog houses and post it as soon as I can.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

i like to use pine shavings. shavings seem to dry faster than straw. although you need to keep adding to it all winter.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Best built dog house's on the market...

Dog House Blue Prints

Fill it with hay and your good to go


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Not picking on the above post but you want to go to Ace Hardware or local Co-Op or feed store and get STRAW. Unlike hay straw is predominatley hollow and retains the dogs body heat better, acting as better insulation than hay will. Usually straw is also cheaper, ect maybe this year due to rain and hay production, but thats an ag class we dont need. Hay also tends to hold mositure over straw. Use straw and pack it! Dogs should be ok. Where do you live and what is the average low for your area in the dead of winter? Heat lamps can be dangerous if not closely monitored and well installed, I would simply use hay. If you live in a very very cold area I have some good plans for dog houses I could share with you. A common misconception among dog owners is dog house size. Ideally, especially for winter you need a dog house that is just large enough for your dog to enter and turn around in. This will maximize heat production and retainment. Another key issue is the location and size of the entrance. Typically I like to put the entrance in the lower left hand corner of the house and you want it JUST BIG enough for the dog to get through. Again this allows the dogs to move away from drafts and retains heat in the house better. Dog houses with holes in the center are not ideal although most common.


thnkx OFK, i didn't know that , we've just always put a few pads of hay down when we would put it out to the cow too..umm..good to know.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Marty said:


> Best built dog house's on the market...
> 
> Dog House Blue Prints
> 
> Fill it with hay and your good to go


A isobaric wood house is defiently the way to go. If you have some (like we do) that like to eat wood houses & igloos, you can not beat a plastic barrel. We got all of ours for $5 or free and they are so thick that they can not eat through them. Luckily, the ones we get have always stored soap. Just cut a hole big enough for them to get through, heat and bend up the top for a rain flap, and leave a ledge on the bottom to hold the straw in. Scrub it out real good and mount it on a pallet to get it up off the ground.


----------



## hwpbpeebles (Feb 8, 2009)

i use cedar chips and a heating pad turned on low this combo has worked well for me and a plus is flea hate cedar lol


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

We use cedar chips as well. We also put up a little door (which last for a short while, but once it starts to get warm again the door gets pulled down. lol).


----------



## 888Black888 (May 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Best built dog house's on the market...
> 
> Dog House Blue Prints
> 
> Fill it with hay and your good to go


Great blueprint! but how do you get the dog to go inside!


----------



## str8fireKENNELZ (Jan 12, 2012)

i allways thought hay works better


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

str8fireKENNELZ said:


> i allways thought hay works better


no straw is way better then hay, hay is ok if you cant get straw or have nothing else. But just to note this thread is really old and im sure they made it through the winter fine by now


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

lets hope lol i use cedar chips as well as straw a mix of both works great.


----------

